
The Dao of the Shell - ingve
http://mattgemmell.com/the-dao-of-the-shell/
======
mchahn
> the more you become involved with it, the more you start to secretly hate it

I think he is projecting his feelings to everyone else. I've been married to
computer technology for 50 years and I have never secretly hated it, just as
I've been married for 40 years and I've never secretly hated my wife.

Other than that one silly comment I liked the article.

